# Alaska chain saw mill



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

I have just been given an Alaska chain saw mill by my brother, and a Stihl 640 saw. I have the saw up and running well, and am now going to set up the mill so I can slab some fir logs from trees I had fallen recently. I have down loaded some very good instructions from the internet, but I would appreciate any additional tips, advice, or cautions from members who are familiar with the operation of these mills.

Thanks

Gerry


----------



## slabmaster (Mar 30, 2008)

I always use wedges at the end of the cut to keep from pinching the bar and chain.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks for the tip Slabmaster.

Gerry


----------



## slabmaster (Mar 30, 2008)

Here's another one for ya.Don't over tighten the nuts on the two riser posts.Too tight can damage your mill with brackage.! 12 ft. LBS. is enough. That is the biggest flaw in these mills.Good luck and have fun milling. Mark


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks Mark

Gerry


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

If you don't have a way to sharpen chains and dress a bar you will be looking for one sooner of later if you use your mill much. Don't saw dirty logs.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Those are pretty fancy pieces of sharpening equipment. So far I am doing it by hand.

Gerry


----------

